# 2 Brood 20"+ Bows off the Ogden River



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

So I've wanted to check this off the Ol list ever since I heard of them being planted. What better day than today. Figured I'd take a break from the ice and hit the Ogden while the weather is warm enough to not freeze guides, line, and hands!!
Managed 2 brood stock rainbow eels...I mean trout lol. These things are hideous, no fins, stub tail, stunted head ugly buggers!! The colors and speckles were pretty though. These things are HEAVY! 
Sure alot more people than I had anticipated being there. Talked to one fella using salmon eggs who caught 4lil planter bows for his dinner, surprisingly I only caught the broods....I was targeting them though.... Seems to be fishing well even in high flows


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Look at the forehead on that kid! :lol: This warm weather is confusing, hard deck or open water!?! Nice slay!


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Sweet! You seem to have the Ogden in check. I'm trying to get this river figured out for the winter months, all other seasons I've managed well enough. Awesome catch (size wise).


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

poiboy said:


> I'm trying to get this river figured out for the winter months).


High waters like right now, require thinking outside the box. Try slackwater with streamers and sink line. You need to get the fly down and quick in high water. I used type II sink line with a streamer. 
Winter months with low water try drifting small, really small midges. Just be stealthy! Hope this gives ya a different approach, good luck!!

It was good to pull something other than a brown off the ogden, and good to feel the Ol fly rod bend! Can't wait for spring! May be Headin to south fork today


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you got what you were looking for! Those are colored nicely, even if they have no fins. Great speckling.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice tacokid. I noticed that your fly line wasn't brightly colored so I thought you were using sinking line. I gotta get me some sinking line one of these days soon.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Weird lookin' fish but big and fat. :shock:  -)O(- 

Thanks.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice fish, I've been wanting to visit the Ogden river soon! Great report and thanks!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good slay off the Ogden brotha! I still need to catch me one of them bad boys


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Well done. Great colors. Thanks for sharing


----------

